
Barack and Michelle Obama sign production deal with Netflix - doppp
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/21/obama-netflix-deal/
======
Abhishek41783
Can't wait for this. I've always wanted to know the Obama's through a more
personal lens, outside of the political spectrum. Additionally, it paves a new
path for politicians after public service. White house is not the only place
where a difference can be made in the world.

